

If You Can’t Take a Vacation, Get the Most Out of Minibreaks - riqbal
https://hbr.org/2015/07/if-you-cant-take-a-vacation-get-the-most-out-of-minibreaks

======
tzakrajs
Additional advice: During the minibreaks, be sure to interview with a company
that isn't terrible for your work/life balance.

------
kelukelugames
Anyway to bypass the paywall? tried the usual google trick but it did not
work.

Edit: Silly me. Worked in incognito mode.

